# Hi Everyone



## Thumbs (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 
just thought id introduce myself and my TT for my first post. Iv owned my 2003 ('03 plate) 1.8T 225 for about 6 months now, absolute dream to drive and fell in love with the colour (Goodwood Green) straight away. It's my first 'proper' car now i have a job and had been after a TT for some time.

My haldex ECU went a month or so ago but got that replaced with the uprated version from Awesome GTI in Manchester and it handles amazingly now. Thanks guys! You did an awesome job and i will definatley come back in the future.

Anyway here's a quick pic after 3 hours of washing polishing and waxing


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome let me guess is your name TOm by any chance  
have a look here www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum nice looking motor


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Welcome.

Nice unusual colour.


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

welcome love the colour,even though i'm a Rangers fan :lol:


----------



## Thumbs (Feb 3, 2009)

WILLIAMMC said:


> welcome love the colour,even though i'm a Rangers fan :lol:


Haha, cheers guys, will look to join TTOC at some point


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## AwesomeSarah (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi
It is Tom....
Hi Tom , glad you managed to get on to this forum
 I must admit , i did say the handling would be better
glad your all sorted , as I said I am sorry it was a dearer fault than what Audi quoted , but at least this repaired the fault
Welcome along to the forum , it is great
the only downside to this and all forums , it helps you to spend your hard earned
Sarah


----------

